# Betta Plants



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What kinds of plants make a good jungle effect. P.S. How do I get rid of blue green algae/ a small bit of brown algae can not use chemicals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, I also have an apple snail.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

No advice for the algae. When my tank starts with algae I dose Excel and decrease the photoperiod. 

Crypts are fairly easy to care for (although I personally don't have good luck with them) and can create a "jungle" effect. My personal favorite plant is Purple Cabomba. It is a beautiful reddish rust color with bits of green and has done well for me in my tank. My dwarf lily also grows like CRAZY.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tell us about the tank with the BGA-tank size, how much and how often are the water changes, additives used, type of filter, filter media, cleaning...etc....any live plants-number, species, growth state, type of lights-age of bulbs, kelvin, watts and photoperiod, type of substrate, how deep, livestock-number and species, how long has the tank been running and water prams for-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and KH/GH if you have that too. How long has the tank had the BGA and what have you tried so far...also does the tank get any natural sunlight....

Can you post a pic...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

7.6 PH, filter come with the tank. 50 percent water changes weekly. Ferts every ounce in a while. 25 watt light bulb plus natural light. Three or four months old was allowed to put it up because my IV then had my appendix out. Betta and spike topped apple snail.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the kelvin on the bulb, partition between the light and water-how old is the light bulb-How much natural light from what facing window (North, South, East, west) how long does it get the natural light and is any of it sun or is it diffused light.

How many and what species of plants and type of substrate-I am going to assume this is the 10 gal filtered tank...correct....

Where is the BGA-on plants, walls, floor...etc.....

You add ferts-what kind, how much and do you add them after a water change.....

More detailed info the better....you have to figure out the cause too-otherwise is can be an on-going problem.....

The way I take care of BGA-is with manual removal with a small siphon so that I can target remove the BGA and other organics without removing too much water at a time on a daily basis. Increase water movement and decrease natural light. If the light bulb is over or near 12 months of age- I change it to a new Daylight 6500k 20w for 10gal tank. Either remove the partition between the light/water or ensure it is clean and free of debris for best light penetration to plants. Depending on the species of plants-PP of 10-12h/day to help encourage plant growth. Best to add plant ferts after a water changes to remove any unused so the algae and BGA can't use it.

Can you post a pic....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good idea I do not have a test kit because of the cost. What is a kelvin and BGA.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i just got bacopa's in my new tank and love them there are nice and tall and you can plant then in a cluster or spread them out. and apparently they are easy to take care of from what I read.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Good idea I do not have a test kit because of the cost. What is a kelvin and BGA.


BGA-blue green algae or cyanobacteria

Kelvin-color temp of the light or what he plant can see to use for energy/photosynthesis


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

From my experience, the best way to get rid of BGA is to spot treat the trouble spots with hydrogen peroxide and decrease the photoperiod.

For other kinds of algae, you can always stick some fast-growing plants in the substrate, just to suck up the excess nutrients in the water column so that algae has less of a chance of gaining a foothold while your slower plants become established. Once your other plants start showing some good growth, you can take the extra fast-growing stems out. 

Some great candidates for fast-growing nutrient-suckers (lol) could be bacopa.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried that with anarchis.


----------

